# potential allroad purchase



## lazlow (Oct 8, 2004)

So I've got a question, I was looking at an allroad for a potential purchase and i was wondering are there any very common problems with it or any issues that I would be facing with buying a used one? The reason I ask is because I know for example that many MK4 VWs have their timing belt replaced around 100k just as something that needs to happen. So I was wondering if there's anything similar with the allroad. Also, any one have any other things I should know about it. That'd be great.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Mar 9, 2010)

This sums it up fairly well: 

http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/msgs/14155.phtml


----------



## allroadmtl (Aug 11, 2009)

good place to start looking 

http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.c...001&ye=2005&ps=&pe=&pgs=500&submit=++++go++++


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

REF: to JustMtnB44's reply- 

I remember back when grag wrote that buyers guide on aw. AND when paul asked to have it linked up top in the allroad forum a couple months back, paul also asked to have it "sticky'd" to the allroad forum on quattroworld. Josh obliged. I think grag covered it all although I have not read it since it was originally posted. 

The allroad, well it is an Audi that sould be enough said. It can be spendy to keep it up to tip top shape. It is the nicest car I have bought to date and I cannot find a replacement for it.


----------

